# Healthy diet & adequate exercise reduces some cancers by 25 percent.



## K-man (Mar 19, 2012)

We had a recent thread where a number of people were advocating supplements. This article, reported in the Age newspaper today, is from the Medical Journal of Australia. Not that this article mentions supplements but that I was advocating a healthy diet and exercise is that discussion.

http://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/...cut-cancer-by-one-quarter-20120318-1vdt7.html

It points out that the availability of fast foods with heaps of fats, sugar and salt plus a sedentary lifestyle is not only killing our adults but setting our children on the same course.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

I could not agree more....................


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2012)

Look up "Forks Over Knives"

Diet can fix a lot of things


----------

